# We got new snoods!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

New snoods for raw foods! Hey, I can rhyme!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

All I can say is.. LOL.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I think in the 4th picture... they are making fun of each other!!! :lol:

they are beautiful the snoods look so funny though! function > form though for sure! i don't know if i would want to clean those fluffy ears every day!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Bahaha, good looking dogs, but I think snoods are so funny looking. Sure would beat cleaning yuck out of that beautiful ear fur, though!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I love it!!! haha you are great at picking colors for them, I still think they look like milk maids! They are pretty adorable though.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> All I can say is.. LOL.


I had this same reaction! Hilarious!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

and they do indeed look like milk maids


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

Julie said:


> I love it!!! haha you are great at picking colors for them, I still think they look like milk maids! They are pretty adorable though.


I was thinking they looked like little old ladies . I may need to make/buy one for my yorkie... I hate combing meat juice out of his fur.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Love them! Do they make them in Lhasa size? What about these bracelet things, I need to see a picture of those! Now that Chelsy is eating again I've noticed that her ears and paws are all meaty and sticky. I immediately thought 'Poodles!, they know how to take care of that!'


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

chowder said:


> Love them! Do they make them in Lhasa size? What about these bracelet things, I need to see a picture of those! Now that Chelsy is eating again I've noticed that her ears and paws are all meaty and sticky. I immediately thought 'Poodles!, they know how to take care of that!'











Since you asked....LOL!

These are actually Pee Pants - they keep my boy from peeing on his white fur and staining it. Although, to be honest, I rarely remember to use them. They will primarily be useful if he is freshly groomed and I'd like to keep him that way, before a show, etc. These can be used to keep their legs clean from raw. I personally do not use them for that as my dogs never touch their raw meat with their legs. I do like to use these when they chew on bully sticks, otherwise the chewed bully gunk gets in their fur and it is like gum to get out.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> View attachment 3493
> 
> 
> Since you asked....LOL!
> ...


He's so adorable! I really think blue is his color! 

I need to make something like that for Chelsy's front legs. She gets her food all over her front legs and they are a mess. It shouldn't be hard, her legs are so darn short, a pair of baby sock cut off should do the trick. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

They really do look like they are making fun of each other. And that one looks like he is so embarrassed, like saying "Why do I have to wear this, this is so embarrassing." I think they look like old ladies too, they look like the scarves they wear.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Those are hilarious and cute!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to say your dogs are just beautiful. Love the Snoods


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Pee Pants! Heck, your boy dresses better to urinate than I do to go on a date. I can remember my mom wearing snoods.


----------

